# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Links to German audio

## Kelpie

Hi, does anyone knows links to any free audio files in German? For beginners   ::   only not on any file exchange servers like rapidshare - they are not working from the office   ::

----------


## sinneresse

Projekt Gutenberg 
Free audio books in German, though I'm not sure about the level. I suppose it depends on the book but maybe you'll find something to your liking.  Vorleser 
More German audiobooks, for example the Grimms' fairy tales. 
That's all I can think of right now, sorry.

----------


## Kelpie

Thanks! those ones I know, but it's not for me yet... I need something like simple dialogs

----------


## sinneresse

Ooh, I see! 
Well, maybe this is more useful then.

----------


## Indra

Аудиоуроки разных уровней сложности на "Немецкой волне"  http://www.dw-world.de/dw/0,2142,2547,00.html

----------

